# Ear biting while playing...?



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

So Juno loves to go after ears while she's wrestling and playing with other dogs. Another puppy owner always makes her puppy stop biting Juno's ears when they're playing together. She said that ear biting is a dominance thing.

I've heard that it can be a dominance thing amongst aggressive adults, but is there any reason to stop a puppy from biting another dog's ears? (Juno loves it and it's an integral part of her play with pretty much all her friends and none of them seem to mind.)


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The only concern is damaging the ears while they are still going up. There is no problem with an adult dog's ears.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

I've never heard of that being an aggressive thing. I could be wrong but I haven't heard that...

The only time I'd stop that is if it looks like the other dog could get hurt. When Marshall was younger he used to chomp on my Aunt's cocker spaniel's ears and tug them. I didn't like that because I could tell the other dog would get scared and uncomfortable when Marshall did that, so I stopped it. But if both dogs look like their having fun then I doubt it's a problem.

I agree with Elaine though, if the pups ears are supposed to stand then I would not allow it, unless you want your GSD's ears to be floppy!


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

Good point about the ears standing! (Maybe that was why the other Shepherd owner didn't want ear biting.) Fortunately, it's mostly floppy ears (that are supposed to be floppy) that she loves to go after. And we're not too worried either way about her ears...

Thanks for the thoughts!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

I think playing/ear biting has had something to do with why Ditka's ears werent up at 5 months. I dont think there was any damage done but more something along the lines of the ears never having a chance to build up to stand with them always getting rubbed on.

So with the ear forms in now there wont be any playing between our dogs for 6 weeks


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh man... I'm SO glad that you guys pointed out the ears up thing... I never would have thought of that... and think of the number of puppy owners I've bugged by not pulling my dog off when she goes for their ears that they're hoping pop up!

Well... at least I'll know in the future that some owners might not want another puppy gnawing on their ears....!

Sucks that the two pups can't play for 6 weeks -- looks like you're going to be doing A LOT of playing for a while!


----------

